# Kon-Tiki 669 Problems .. Van just gone back to factory



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi all Guess what !! Our new van has just gone back to the factory to have all the "teething" problems removed.

Well - it went in last Wednesday and we have heard anything yet despite email to dealer, Hope no news is good news. ( not holding breath)

We have had motorhomes since the late eighties and apart from a converted J2 Ambulance with blue side windows all have been coachbuilt from a Bedford Autohome and including an American that we only kept for 8 months (and lost a bucket load of money on). We tend to buy a new van every two to three years and I think we know by now what are teething problems and what are not, but we are still surprised how many different makes of new van are effected.

I still haven't found out just who is responsible for the PDI is it the manufacturer or the dealer, it is clear that some faults are inherent in the design and hopefully can be sorted with some constructive feedback.

I contend that our contract is with the supplying dealer and have asked them to sort out the van.

We have tried a smaller dealer this time as we were determined that the other one (even though they offered more for our p/x) was not going to get our business again. ( we purchased a 50+k van and our daughter a 28K van, from the aftersales you would have thought we had just bought a bag of groceries) as they say "twice bitten"

All we have is the power of our purchase pounds , firstly on the maker of the van and then the dealer we buy from. and the more we can communicate on forums like this the more we can make informed choices and avoid problems and confrontations, it's not in our nature motorhomers are easy going people (otherwise we would all go on a different type of holiday) but if you spend tens of thousands of pounds you should expect the thing to work straight out of the box and I can tell you that any judge would agree with that. There is such a thing as the "spirit of the law" which lies behind any law or contract.

Is it too much to ask, that if you purchase a motorhome you can go on holiday in it the next day. Holiday time is in short supply and therefore precious to us and we don't want to squander it fixing problems.

Sorry i got carried away, anyway I'll let you know how the van progresses Watch this space !!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

GTS1

I agree with you 100%

We want to use our motorhomes NOT spend hours/days/weeks/or even months in some cases sorting out problems.

Whilst things can and do go wrong.............the level of problems experienced by many on this web site is TOTALLY unacceptable. The PRODUCT SHOULD BE FIT FOR PURPOSE!


----------



## Trance (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes i do agree also. This is why we are supposed to have quality control in these companies. With a motorhome with its many systems and controls, getting more complicated in there design and construction as time goes on, these products should be throughly checked at a quality control level. If these vans are getting to us in a state that is not fit for purpose, one of 2 things must be wrong, either the company have there quality control in a mess or they are rushing these vans off the line so fast that the quality control can not work. To me if you want a company to produce a quality product one of the most important things must be testing, and checking the produce when it comes off the line. 

Gregg


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Trance said:


> Yes i do agree also. This is why we are supposed to have quality control in these companies. With a motorhome with its many systems and controls, getting more complicated in there design and construction as time goes on, these products should be throughly checked at a quality control level. If these vans are getting to us in a state that is not fit for purpose, one of 2 things must be wrong, either the company have there quality control in a mess or they are rushing these vans off the line so fast that the quality control can not work. To me if you want a company to produce a quality product one of the most important things must be testing, and checking the produce when it comes off the line.
> 
> Gregg


Agreed.Peter.


----------

